
NYPD Officers Can Lie and Brutally Beat People – And Still Keep Their Jobs - johnny313
https://www.buzzfeed.com/kendalltaggart/secret-nypd-files-hundreds-of-officers-committed-serious?
======
tdb7893
My main complaint about police is that they just aren't subject to the same
laws as everyone else. Besides the more attention grabbing abuses one thing
that really bothers me is that they can't really even be held accountable for
simple things like speeding even when they are off duty. I've never understood
the justification that the laws that are important enough to enforce on the
general populace aren't important enough to enforce on themselves.

~~~
gnode
I don't think anyone really agrees that it's right, it's just that peers won't
enforce the law against each other, especially if nobody above them will. For
this reason, there's often a police of the police, such as Internal Affairs in
the US, but they're usually interested in larger infractions than speeding.

------
gnode
I wonder whether a reason for this is that it would be legally impossible for
the city to fire the officers for their actions whilst simultaneously denying
wrongdoing in legal battles (to seek a lower settlement).

